# Autoglym or Meguiars?



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want make my first detailing my car, I want use Meguiars G220 machine but whitch products are better: AUTOGLYM Super Resin Polish and Ultra Deep SHine or Meguiar's Deep Crystal Step 1 and 2 ?
Please help becouse I don't know what I make buy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If by machine AG SRP would be your best bet on a polishing pad - use slower speeds say 3.5 and do a few medium paced passes, then buff the residue with a MF.

The best finish though will be from proper polishing, i.e. using Megs or Menz polishes as SRP will only mask the swrils etc and not remove them.


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

So what is better to remowe the swirls? Can You make full list products from Autolym and meguiars to detailing my car ( without interior)?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If you want Megs Polishes, then Megs #83 and Megs #80 would be a good place to start - they are top polishes and should help remove the swilrs from your Mazda :thumb:

I would go for:

Shampoo: Megs Gold Glass Shampoo or maybe Megs Hyperwash
Clay: Megs Clay Kit
QD: Megs LT
Polish: Megs #83 and Megs #80
Glaze: Megs #7
Wax: AG HD


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sory, but can You tell me full name of products? megs#83 #80 #7


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Meguiars #83 Dual action cleaner/polish
Meguiars #80 Speed glaze
Meguiars #7 Show car glaze

These products are part of the Meguiars pro range. #83 has more cut than the #80, so try the #80 first to see if that removes the swirls.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

See here, Megs Pro Range:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/meguiars/meguiars-professional/cat_52.html


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

And it's not this same like Crystal deep step 1 and step2?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

DC step 1 is just a paint cleanser and is designed to be used by hand where as the #83 and #80 should be used with a machine polisher to correct defects in the paint.

DC step 2 although called a pure polish is actually a glaze, so is actually very similar to #7.


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks guys. I new in this all detailing and I want collect all products to clean my car and I want buy very good products. I think machine polish is better then by hand?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Machine polishing will always give better results, but if you are working by hand i would use the Autoglym Super Resin polish as this will do a better job of masking the swirls then follow that up with a sealent or wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You will never get the results you can from a machine, by hand.

If you want to fully remove swirls within a day, properly, then you definitely need a machine polisher - you already have a G220 you say?

Start with #80 and #83 on Sonus pads, and you will be fine.

DC2 is the same as #7 I believe - identical product...


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not jet. I just buy a new wheels to my car -> next step buy all stuff what I need to make detailing. I think about this G220 - many people here have this machine. In shops in my town I can't find this products (glanze ) but if I must - I order from UK - everything the best for my car!!

And what is good to polish by hand my alloys - Genuine polished aluminium alloys from Mazda rx-8 ( these alloys have something like clearoat ) so I can't use a metal polish paste


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry for putting a spanner in the works guy's but i have just used Meg's new product M105 and i can't believe the difference.

Before i would use M83 on polishing pad or cutting pad depending on how bad it was and then work my way up to M80 with a finishing pad. Then i would use Meg's #7 at the end.

My opinion now having used the M105 it has completely changed. If it took me say 1 day to do 1 side of a car that is bad with combinations of M83 and M80 i can do 1xpass of M105 with a cutting pad and then a quick M80 pass on a finishing pad then 1 pass with some Tech Wax 2.0 hand applied and then a nice finish with some raceglaze 55.

I don't like #7 i bought a bottle and have given it a change but it really doesn't compete with a nice caranuba like RG55, #7 is only ment to last a couple of days.

Here is a picture of an astra i am doing i spent one day doing one side of the car with M83 & M80 with various pads and the picture's are a before and after using M105 with a cutting pad doing 4 passes @ 1200rpm 5 passes @ 1600rpm, 3 passes @800rpm. The other side took me 2 hours with this stuff with a rotary.

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*










You have to try M105 it's amazing give Matt from i4detailing a call he stock's the stuff.:thumb:


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

amazing but i don't understand this short/symbol product. give full name this superb stuff


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Autoglym SRP has a lot of fillers for masking swirls so depends.

Both good the choice is yours.

:wave:


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want remove, not masking, but thanks dinodog


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

koksik750 said:


> amazing but i don't understand this short/symbol product. give full name this superb stuff


Meguiars M105

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_105_Ultra-Cut_Compound_1.html

Call Matt and he will sort you out:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Remember M105 is just a compound so it will require a LSP


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for help guys, but please give me full name - not shortcut - I'm newbie and I don't understand


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

M105, M80, M83 = Meguiars (or Megs as we call it), i.e. Meguairs #105, Meguairs #83 etc...


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

that I know, but in some on-line shops they give only full name without number.


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

P4UL WRX said:


> LSP


what mean's LSP??


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1034&highlight=abbreviations

have a look there for all the common acronyms we use here.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

P4UL WRX said:


> Meguiars M105
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars_105_Ultra-Cut_Compound_1.html
> 
> Call Matt and he will sort you out:thumb:





P4UL WRX said:


> Remember M105 is just a compound so it will require a LSP


Paul this is a seriously heavy duty compound, if your going to recommend it to everyone it might be a good idea to mention this. I'd hate it if someone was to use this burn through there paintwork then start pointing the finger. This guy is obviously new to the game.

LSP stands for Last Stage Product and this covers both Wax and Sealants.


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok so maybe I tell something about car - I have Mazda rx-8 from 2004 colour - titanium grey (metallic) - on bonnet, front bumper and skirt I have couple stone chip ( I fill paint mixed with laquer and make wetsanding - after sanding maybe I use 3M compund paste ) rest paint on car - is in very good condition, only couple very small scratches. So I don't need very hard compound.

So, finally what is full list of products for my car? ( paint, tyre, and I need something black to plastic)

And all pads what I need to G220?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Glossmax said:


> Paul this is a seriously heavy duty compound, if your going to recommend it to everyone it might be a good idea to mention this. I'd hate it if someone was to use this burn through there paintwork then start pointing the finger. This guy is obviously new to the game.
> 
> LSP stands for Last Stage Product and this covers both Wax and Sealants.


you are right glossmax i maybe just take it that because i do it every day that everyone is the same. I used the product on a clear coat today and found it to be very fast acting ie taking mega layers of paint off quickly.

In hind sight it might be a good idea to start with meg's M83 and a Meg's polishing pad and at least that way if one pass isn't good enough then you can always do another. On the other hand if you M105 it too far then it's paint work time. Good point


----------

